# Citi



## Bratski (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi all to make it short,just changed my pension to be sent by citi uk and get paid on a friday,my uk bank credits my account on that day but get charged 180 baht each transaction i make at the atm of which i make 2totalling 360 baht which is extreme,what i ask is does somebody know what the timescale is for payment from citi paid into my thai bank in thb
Thanks


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

it might be helpful if you stated what bank is "my thai bank"


----------



## Bratski (Jun 17, 2013)

Thx cnx bruce. ok citi uk gets my pension in gbp and exchanges it to thb who then in turn forwards that amount to kazikorn bank


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

OK one variable - in terms of how long it takes - is whether Citi uses an "intermediary bank" when processing transfers to K-Bank. This info might be in their web site or you might have to ask. This potentially adds time and cost to each transfer. If this is an issue - and it may be over the long term - then it might be worth exploring an alternative to Citi and/or K-Bank. And the general rule is to never, ever, have your foreign bank do the currency transfer at their end unless you enjoy being ripped off.

The issue of currency transfers is more complex than most ppl realise, I include a summary of some of the main issue in my book (see link below left)


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

AFAIK, the pension-payer pays the pension to Citi in Ireland.
Citi Ireland then transfers it to wherever you like. 

I know a case of Citi Ireland transferring the pension to Bangkok Bank Branche London at NO cost, but but but........Bangkok Bank London transfers to Bangkok Bank Bangkok at a very unfavorable exchange-rate.

It's either way........


----------



## Bratski (Jun 17, 2013)

thx to both responses but still never answered my ? of timescale involved,my concerns over rates/charges is not a issue,as i'm aware of the aforesaid minimal charges involved compared to the 360 baht it presently costs me + the unfavoutable rates that k bank already charges


----------

